# looking for a good cheap fish finder



## csimmons0885 (Mar 7, 2013)

im looking for a good fish finder for a good price i have a humminbird wide 100 dont even know if it works any one have one for sale or know where to get one my price is 100 bucks thanks.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 7, 2013)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/10710688?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=21486607510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lowrance-X-4-Fishfinder/16609144?findingMethod=rr


----------



## Angus (Mar 7, 2013)

I picked up a Humminbird 176i for $120 over the 175 model at $99. For me the $20 was worth it for the built in GPS. The units that JM posted are also good options. Lots of options out there, it took me half of a Minnesota winter to make up my mind.


----------



## csimmons0885 (Mar 7, 2013)

ive got 2 a humminbird wide 100 and a humminbird wide eye portable which is better wide 100 is mounted on my boat now


----------



## tnriverluver (Mar 7, 2013)

I know it is out of your budget, but Cabelas has the Lowrance Mark 5 sonar for $149 and the Mark 5 DSI sonar for $199. Nice step up from what you are looking at.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a brand new Lowrance X-4 I can sell for $75 shipped to your door. I dont have the box it came in but I have everything that was in the box. It has never been installed and is obvious. I can post a pic if your interested.

I purchased this unit for the rear of my boat. I have a color gps unit to go up front. I have since decided that I'm not going to mess with 2 units on a 14' boat so I dont have any use for it and just wanna get most of my money back.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Mark 5 pro dual beam, slightly used, in good overall condition and appearance, all mounting hardware, manual, etc., PM me if interested.


----------



## nlester (Mar 7, 2013)

I know that it is more than you want to pay but the Lowrance Mark 5 pro is worth the extra money. If you just want to locate fish and track depth, then the 4 inch fishfinders will help. If you want a unit that will let you start looking at fish archs, then you want a higher resolution. I went the cheaper route. 180 x 180 will get you about 3 to 5 pixel fish archs and it is hard to tell much from that. I was not happy until I bought my Lowrance X125. It had great fish archs and decent resolution. The Mark 5 replaced the X125.

Cabela's has a Mark 5 for $159. If you have a Cabela's close go check out their bargan basement or use their "ship free to the store". You can also check out the unit above. Just a side note, TNtroller has been on the forum for a couple of hears and posts regularly. Do a search on members and look at some of his old posts to get a feel about him. Just a comment.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowrance-Mark-5X-Pro-Sonar/1157726.uts?Ntk=BargainCave&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DBargainCave%26Ntt%3Dlowrance%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-Bargain%2BCave%26x%3D20%26y%3D15&Ntt=lowrance&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-Bargain+Cave


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 8, 2013)

nlester said:


> Just a side note, TNtroller has been on the forum for a couple of hears and posts regularly. Do a search on members and look at some of his old posts to get a feel about him. Just a comment.


Whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## nlester (Mar 8, 2013)

If I were buying something on a forum, I feel most comfortable buying something from someone who has been an active member of the forum for awhile. I noticed that TNtroller has been very active for a number of years and I like his posts. I would feel very comfortable buying from him but I can't make that decision for someone else. I have had good luck buying from other members on forums but some people have had bad experiences. Most of those bad experences seen to come from dealing with a member who has not been on the forum for very long or is not participating in the postings. If I am going to buy something from someone outside my area, I like to check their postings to get a feel about them before I buy. When I see someone who has be around for a couple of years and is active on the forum, I get a good feeling about them. Everyone has to have their own criteria for making decisions. It's not like you can meet them at the lake and make the exchange. Buying used can often let you get into something better for less money but buying online always has an element of risk, especially when it is electronics. If the price is right I would sometimes prefer to take the risk to get something I like.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, thats what I thought you meant. Interestingly enough, Ive been a member for the exact same number of years and have almost the exact same number of posts. Maybe you should find other criteria for deciding who to buy from rather than putting an opinion about me online when you know absolutely nothing about me. Just because I havnt been active for awhile dosnt mean I'm likely to screw someone and youve obviously never read any of my threads or you would get a pretty good idea what kind of person I am. Theres a whole bunch of people here that know who I am and would have zero question making a purchase from me.


----------

